# Comparing Flexi Sign Pro 7.6 vs. 8.1



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I think I can get a pretty good deal on buying Flexi Sign Pro 7.6 over here. I know the latest version is 8.1 but dunno what the major differences are. Can anyone here tell me what the differences are? Do you think it's worth the upgrade?

Thanks,

L00T


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I have 7.6 Pro and looked at the upgrade and for the 1800.00 they want to upgrade I didn't find anything that I couldn't do with 7.6.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I am still running 6.6.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

7.02 here - and i only cut with it - i made the initial investment for the rip in 7 and then the upgrade but then found i don't really LIKE the printed output - i print straight from corel with all my machines and get beautiful results. if i'd known then what i know now i'd have saved about $4000......


----------

